# Is there a better success rate... natural cycle v medicated?



## kittyw (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello
Our clinic usually offers a natural cycle for FET ....forgot to ask them why? Was just wondering is there better success rates with natural or medicated?  

Would greatly appreciate any advice x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As far as I'm aware there is no difference in success rates between natural & medicated fet.

If you ovulate naturally with regular cycles then they often recommend natural fet as it will coincide with your natural hormones.

Obviously if you don't ovulate naturally or have regular cycles then you would need to have medicated fet.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## kittyw (Jan 25, 2007)

Hiya Minxy

Thankyou so much for your reply.....sorry if I sound a bit think! Yes i ovulate naturally so it would like I'd go for a natural cycle.

Thanks again
Best wishes K x


----------



## onedaysoon (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Kitty

I am 8 weeks pregnant following a natural FET cycle. I ovulate naturally so went for a natural cycle which meant only one scan and using a OPK. For me personally it was so much better (lots of the fertility drugs don't agree with me) and I also had a positive outcome. Have to say though my clinic were pushing me to a medicated cycle.

Not sure about actual rates but natural FET can work.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Onedaysoon x


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,Kitty,
I've found myself in a similar situation,wondering whether to have natural or medicated FET.
I do know it is not very scientific,but I posted in the voting room to ask the same question-feel free to have a look
there are replies from a number of members.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=79322.0
Good luck with whatever you decide.

Love Libra.x


----------

